# Buying a Drill Press, should I get a Radial?



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

Have been doing a bit of research in to obtaining a drill press to complete my wood shop, however, I am a bit stumped on which way to go here, mainly 2 things.

1. Any advantage of a free standing drill press vs a bench top model?\

2. Any reason not to get a Radial drill press vs a standard?

I only have the $$ really to get one for quite a while and thought the radial might allow me to do everything a standard can, but if I end up with some large cumbersome pieces to drill holes in to, the radial would come in quite handy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Never needed one*

Never wanted one, I think they are a gimmick. I want *Zero Flex *on a drill press, so I don't trust the head to be way out there and be stable. Most holes are close to the edge on something anyway. My drill presses are used more for metal than wood, but when I need it for wood the travel is always less then I need. So get one with 4" or 5" of quill travel if that's available. You need this when drilling deep holes with spade, brad points or Forstner bits.  bill


----------



## CoryR (Dec 18, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Never wanted one, I think they are a gimmick. I want *Zero Flex *on a drill press, so I don't trust the head to be way out there and be stable. Most holes are close to the edge on something anyway. My drill presses are used more for metal than wood, but when I need it for wood the travel is always less then I need. So get one with 4" or 5" of quill travel if that's available. You need this when drilling deep holes with spade, brad points or Forstner bits.  bill


Thank you Bill, you probably just saved me from worrying if I was doing the right thing by getting a standard drill press.

I am still debating between these 2 here, as they are below my allowance. :laughing:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_78742-46069...ess&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=drill+press

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*They may be the same one*

Just dressed up in different name plates...I donno. But I have this one, a variable speed, nice since you don't have to mess with changing the belt to different pulleys. Mine was about $200.00 or so... http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=sim&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1  bill


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I've had a Grizzly radial drill press

http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-Speed-Bench-Top-Radial-Drill-Press/G7945

for over two years and I don't think I've used the radial feature yet. However, I especially like the feature that allows one to easily move the drill head forward and backward (in and out). It's a fine machine and has lots of nice features but not very powerful (good thing I don't drill metal). The variable speed would be nice (the Grizzly requires adjusting the belt on different size pulleys); however, I only drill wood, so I never change the speed. You can likely get by just fine with a standard-type drill press.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I went through the radial vs. standard quagmire a few years ago. It all came down to horse power and I couldn't figure out what the radial feature would be used for.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

we has one of these where i worked a long time ago. it did have its uses but not that many times.


----------

